# New Labels and Business Cards



## williamandlea (Apr 28, 2007)

I have just completed another label order for a customer. I placed this business card on here earlier and every one gave great ideas so we took them and made the changes and here is what we got with the business card. 










Then Corey asked me to make his labels so I matched the look for the labels for all his honey. Here is the label. 










Then the final product was a knock out success. It is awesome on the honey.



















If any one is looking to get a great label design with that professional touch just email me at [email protected] or visit my website at www.williamandlea.com and see other labels I have in the works.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Hey...thats my Queen!


----------

